# Happy 2 Stella! Maybe by 3 you will stop the nonsense!



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

WHERE DID THE PUPPY GO???? Can you really be 2 already?!
I was hoping we would be all done with the reactivity, but maybe by 3!! In any case, you've come a long way, baby!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday Stella :birthday:


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Stella!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Stella!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

:congratulations:,happy birthday Stella!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats on the big day Stella!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Stella!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Hasppy Birthday Stella.Wishing you lots of fun and yummy things on your day!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Stella!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Stella and many many more!


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Stella!!
Hope you had a great day!


----------

